# New Wine Rack



## mrzazz (Oct 20, 2010)

New wine rack finished. Capacity 204 bottles. Now I think I need to match it on the other wall


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## spinelli01 (Oct 20, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 20, 2010)

Now you've got to come build one for all of the forum members. Just like in school " If you didn't bring enough for everyone..." LOL


----------



## twistedvine (Oct 20, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Now you've got to come build one for all of the forum members. Just like in school " If you didn't bring enough for everyone..." LOL




I couldn't agree more...It looks great


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks great and yes youll need another n the other wall


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

very nice. Some day you might want to start using shrink capsules so you easily identfy you stock on the shelves. I bet you impressed the crap out of your friends. So, when's you first tasting party in your new wine room.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 20, 2010)

That is indeed an awesome looking rack. You will need to get started on another one imediately as this one LOOKS full.

I'll place my order now.


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 21, 2010)

The great thing about the rack is, it only cost me about $60. The local lumber yard had wood on sale  There is an antique mantle on the left of the rack. So I think a matching one on the other side of the mantle would look great. PLUS I need more room..... I have about 50 gallons in carboys waiting to bottle  What an addiction.


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll have to look into the shrink capsules Dan, that would help a lot.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice, 

How long did it take you to build?


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 21, 2010)

It took about 3 LONG days. But well worth it.


----------



## J-Gee (Oct 25, 2010)

really nice!


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks awesome, congrates.


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 26, 2010)

I decided it looked unbalanced so I started one on the other side pictures to come soon. I really am addicted


----------



## Brian (Oct 26, 2010)

Very Nice. I aspire to have one just like it


----------



## Lurker (Oct 27, 2010)

WOW!! I'm impressed which is not too easy to do.

Dan, how will the capsules help identify the wine. I can see white and red, but how about Chianti and Cab? How would you identify two diff. reds or two diff. whites? I would like to use that system. Right now I only use capsules on gifts right before I deliver it.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Looks great and yes youll need another n the other wall


 And then you will need another on the 3rd wall !


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2010)

Lurker said:


> WOW!! I'm impressed which is not too easy to do.
> 
> Dan, how will the capsules help identify the wine. I can see white and red, but how about Chianti and Cab? How would you identify two diff. reds or two diff. whites? I would like to use that system. Right now I only use capsules on gifts right before I deliver it.


I know there are many colored capsules out there. So, Pick a color for eack wine...
Now since my club bought 45,000 all one color last year I'm stuck with all black (I bought 5K)


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Lurker said:


> WOW!! I'm impressed which is not too easy to do.
> 
> Dan, how will the capsules help identify the wine. I can see white and red, but how about Chianti and Cab? How would you identify two diff. reds or two diff. whites? I would like to use that system. Right now I only use capsules on gifts right before I deliver it.



As Tom stated a different color for each wine. I put a hang tag on on neck and then know all the rest of that color is that paticular wine. Since you are always drinking and making more, you're also always moving wine around on the racks to make more room or to condense. This makes it a lot easier at just a glance.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2010)

How many different kinds do you make?

I make way to many kinds to have a color for each one. Then again I will "forget" what color is for what wine...


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 28, 2010)

Finished rack on other side of the mantle. Now it looks more even 
Capacity now at 432 bottles, now I have to work on filling it


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Holy Smokes  DUDE you,ve got one heck of a set up there, something really to be proud of! I love it. LETS PARTY


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2010)

I second that DAN !

Great looking room...


----------



## twistedvine (Oct 29, 2010)

it looks great, you did a really nice job. it does look more even.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I wish I had the room for a set up like that. Looks great, I like the balance on both sides of the fire place.


----------



## rodo (Oct 29, 2010)

Great job!!!!


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 29, 2010)

Now I have to brick the mantle wall  and maybe finally put that gas log fireplace insert in.... and on and on and on


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 30, 2010)

No you just need some tubing that runs over to the Lazy-Boy recliner!


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice  I'm going to have to work that in !!!


----------

